# Dual 12 Ported box



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok, I am on my way to selling things I have to get another Sundown SA12 and then change my amp to a SAZ1500D. I am working on a design for the 2 12s now, however I have never done this kind of design so I need someone to check it, and if I am wrong just let me know.

Anyway the box is net of 4cuft after displacement, with a 18.5"x2"x24" port tuned at 29Hz. As I said I have never done this kind of design so I do need input, what I figured was the port needed to be with the sharing of 2 walls 24" long, so I designed a T shaped port, now the way I thought it through was because the port had two sections extending out that they should each be half the remaining length of port after the straight section was done. I also kept the port the same distance from the back wall as the width of the port 2".

My drawing may be off in some areas, but the numbers posted are correct, again, I just started doing my own ported boxes so most of what I did here is just from what feels right. 

So if anyone can check this, and by all means let me know if I am wrong, I want to learn so just keep it constructive please.

Basic numbers I started with.









And here is the box drawn out with 45s.









I am asking here because I am getting conflicting information from a couple people between my FB and the one guy on sundown's forum responding. So if anyone can help I would appreciate it as I want to start this box build next week.


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

Meh I had it somewhat wrong, got someone to explain where I messed up, which wasn't as bad as I thought, this should be correct, the dimensions changed slightly from the first one.


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

Well changed my mind and did a simple 4cuft net box with 3 4" aero ports. Needless to say, after doing that getting a second 12 and changing to a sundown SAZ1500d I went from a 134 to a 144.2.



















Here are a couple vids, you can see all my vids on my channel in the uploads section.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuYuwmZ5O24

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRsJSahRl5E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fE23ua_i3cc


----------



## OldSkool_08 (Jun 6, 2008)

Very nice flex! I am doing something similar for my cousins Ford Focus. I am going a little bigger in enclosure size to 4.5ft^3 tuned to 38hz since he want's loud!


----------

